# Rc helicopter, quadcopter



## Erudite (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Is anyone interested in using RC flying units at Dubai? Is there a group or someone who does it time to time? I have my first quadcopter today and spent some time learning it. I would like to use it more but it will be awesome if you guys can suggest me where to test it without having any problems( a big open area etc.) I am new in Dubai and I don't know many places here. 

Thanks


----------



## M3us (Sep 13, 2014)

Erudite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is anyone interested in using RC flying units at Dubai? Is there a group or someone who does it time to time? I have my first quadcopter today and spent some time learning it. I would like to use it more but it will be awesome if you guys can suggest me where to test it without having any problems( a big open area etc.) I am new in Dubai and I don't know many places here.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, I built my quad recently as well for some university work.Im looking for guys to fly with.
Afaik people fly rc planes at lisali but its pretty far.I fly under my building in bur dubai.
Where are you located in dubai?


----------

